# 32/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jan 24, 2011)

I need to go ahead and commit to taking a shot for this week. Been in a photographical funk lately and haven't even tried some weeks. I really need to blast past that...

Ok, this week's challenge is:

FIRE

Don't burn yourself or anything that don't need burnt... but get creative and get a pic of fire somehow, somewhere. Be careful, but HAVE FUN!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 24, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 24, 2011)

bubba, not dq'd , but the whole reason we do this is to get out and shoot and it needs to be an image from this week. that bein' said, those are right up the alley, just get us some new ones !!!


this is my "fire" shot.  i made a fire for a BG and shot some drops in front of it. you have to invert the bg so it is right side up in the image . i liked this for a BG !!!


----------



## Browtine (Jan 25, 2011)

Not disqualified but please delete the old ones and only submit a single photo taken during this week's challenge time frame. Feel free to share the others in another thread on their own. Thanks

Chris


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 25, 2011)

*My little fireplace*

keeps me warm!


----------



## cornpile (Jan 25, 2011)

*Full pack of Blackcat firecrackers at half blowed*


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## wvdawg (Jan 27, 2011)

Hot shots ya'll!

Where is Mike?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 28, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> Hot shots ya'll!
> 
> Where is Mike?


 

Yes sir some mighty fine examples of FIRE 

I'm still workin at tryin to get mine   I was out last night working on a shot but so far it's just not coming out on FIRE yet but I haven't givin up but did get a couple of ideas from the trials .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2011)

Well kind of cut this one close to the deadline but I never got the shot I really wanted. If you've never tried it tie some knots in a bread sack hang off a wire or clothes line and light the bottom of the bag. Be sure to have real wet ground or a pan underneath so as not to start a wild fire  As the bag melts you'll get minnie fireballs that make a whistling sound as they drop. I used up the few sacks I had layin around tring to get the shutter speeds down to catch a fireball drop but it didn't work and Rebecca informed me I was going to take the bread out of the sacks and put them into zip lock baggies  I'll post a shot of 1 or 2 that almost worked. Think I need a samwhich 

Anyways was afraid that I'd come up with ZIP for this weeks challenge but I kep at it and came up with this shot .


----------



## Niner (Jan 31, 2011)

*Mr. Weber Thawed Out...*

I took about 50 shots of this with my Canon SX20IS, and this is the best I could get.  Not really happy with it...and will post up a thread on the subject.


----------

